# ' Small ' Moves...BIG Deal!



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2009)

I know there is an exercise thread, but from some of the talk floating around, I thought it might be a nice idea to encourage people who might feel a little intimidated, to post here...and tell us how you moved your body today. 



If you walked up and down a hallway a few times...great!

If you, while you were sitting, did some gentle stretching...great!

If you got in your chair or scooter and went for a ' ride ', doing some deep breathing exercises...great!

You got down with the cat and played...great!

You took the garbage can down the driveway, and back again, and decided to throw in a few more ' rounds '...great!

You ' chairdanced ' to music that makes you happy/energized...great!





How have you moved today?


----------



## Risible (Nov 19, 2009)

Great idea for a thread, Mossy. 

I'm getting my diabetes under control and have more energy as a consequence. I've been doing a bit more housecleaning and not feeling wrecked afterwards, as I used to. It's a big deal, to me.


----------



## steely (Nov 20, 2009)

Risible said:


> Great idea for a thread, Mossy.
> 
> I'm getting my diabetes under control and have more energy as a consequence. I've been doing a bit more housecleaning and not feeling wrecked afterwards, as I used to. It's a big deal, to me.



I'm glad to hear you are working on your diabetes, I've kind of suspended mine since Harold's death. I've got to get it under control very soon.

As for moving today, I have been mulching the cherry trees. Heaving bags of mulch is more strenuous than you would think. This is a really good idea for a thread, Monique. Thanks!


----------



## swordchick (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been going out quite a bit lately. I went to the cinema yesterday and today. It was nice to walk without back pain or being winded.


----------



## steely (Nov 21, 2009)

I cleaned off the porch today. The catch all of the past three years, it was a mess but it looks great. Unfortunately, I think I have overdone, my back is telling on me.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2009)

I am in the process of cleaning out my bedroom closet, so I can shove all the stuff out of it...in. Lots of lifting and reaching. I also went up and down three small flights of stairs, 4 times...had to finally pitch some things I was always meaning to fix/decorate...and to take other nicer stuffs down for the charity truck to take away. There is no elevator in my small building, so they appreciated it...and it allowed/encouraged me to move a lil more!


----------



## crayola box (Nov 21, 2009)

Was doing school work to meet a deadline and realized the whole day had gone by without my going outside or even get up and away from the computer - so I decided to take a break by turning on some music and dancing around the room while throwing in a couple of stretches. Physically meh I won't pretend 10 minutes of twirling around was particularly strenuous exercise but mentally...mentally what a difference ten minutes of letting your hair down makes!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm happy to report that my recent back pain has been getting better, a little at a time, thanks to taking frequent short walks.

One irony of my back pain is that rest seems to make it better at first, up to a point, but later the back requires regular exercise to get back up to speed. AT first it's very difficult to stay on my feet, but slowly I build up my strength and soon I seem to be mobile again.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 22, 2009)

Like Risible, my diabetes is finally under control so I have tons more energy. My house has never been cleaner and I'm doing a lot more cooking than I used to. I also am in the process of cleaning out my closet, getting rid of clothes I never wear anymore and taking things to Goodwill or the Salvation Army to donate. Also, that means doing lots of extra laundry. I just never knew how much shit I really had until I started dragging crap out. I'm also cleaning out drawers and my cedar chest. I actually thought I could do this in one day...lol. I have to say though, it does feel good to wake up in the morning and actually be awake.


----------



## steely (Nov 22, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Like Risible, my diabetes is finally under control so I have tons more energy. My house has never been cleaner and I'm doing a lot more cooking than I used to. I also am in the process of cleaning out my closet, getting rid of clothes I never wear anymore and taking things to Goodwill or the Salvation Army to donate. Also, that means doing lots of extra laundry. I just never knew how much shit I really had until I started dragging crap out. I'm also cleaning out drawers and my cedar chest. I actually thought I could do this in one day...lol. I have to say though, it does feel good to wake up in the morning and actually be awake.



I can relate to this, I was packing up some of Harold's things, the man had 32 t-shirts. It's my fault, I kept buying him things. He had 12 pair of jeans and that's not counting pants. I guess I spoiled him. Glad to hear your diabetes is under control, I still haven't managed to buckle down. I think after Thanksgiving.

Let's see I have walked down to the garden, which is not a stroll, it's a very steep hill. Came back by the mailbox which is out of the way, I forgot to get the mail yesterday. At least I am moving somewhat..


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 22, 2009)

Around here of late the exercise program has been put on hold for the rennovations and yard work we have done ove rthe past few months( other than walking the dogs when I can squeeze it in). We have gutted the basement, scraped down and patched cracks in foundation indoors,dug out by hand to fix outside cracks in foundation, parged, created proper window wells, framed, insulated and put the walls back up. Painted and laid laminate flooring(didn't get to the windows as they came in too late in the season, but have them for next spring to install). Did the water closet down there as well. New flooring, priming and painting, vanity,sink and toilet installation. Keeping a 60x123 ft lot mowed, weeded, watered and now that it is fall and I have 16 trees-raked. Big old house to clean each week. My moms house to maintain and yard to do as well as her shopping and groiceries as well as running around shooting weddings on the weekends. SO with a full time job and the business and the other commitments here I am one of those "lazy ass fat people" who don't go to the gym LOL!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 22, 2009)

I walked around Target yesterday with no cane, but I did have a basket.


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2009)

I went to the gym for the first time post-operatively yesterday. I told myself I would walk on the treadmill very, very slowly. ANd I did. just 2 mph. Which, oddly enough, seemed a little fast to me, haha. I walked for 15 min, asked myself if I could do another 5, got to 16 minutes ad then the answer was: I CANNOT. So I left. I'm glad I made myself do it. It was important to get out of the house for the first time in 3 days. I needed a little air, too, even if it was city air.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 24, 2009)

I went grocery shopping yesterday at two stores.


----------



## Risible (Nov 24, 2009)

I did laundry for myself today for the first time in, like, two years. Schlepped three loads of laundry out of the house to the garage and back again ... Lotta work, but it felt good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2009)

Michael Franti & Spearhead's _Say Hey_ was the song playing on my clock radio when I woke up this morning. I lay there on my side in the dark under the covers shaking my hips and shoulders to it like a dancing fool. Bedcercise.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Michael Franti & Spearhead's _Say Hey_ was the song playing on my clock radio when I woke up this morning. I lay there on my side in the dark under the covers shaking my hips and shoulders to it like a dancing fool. Bedcercise.



You know the more I think about this the more excited I get. Seriously, there is little to no impact at all. The mattress and your weight provide a resistance that you wouldn't have in a standing position. And if you get tired... OMG, how convenient is this!?! YOU'RE ALREADY IN BED! Just stop. You could do a whole workout just laying there. I say we market it and make some money.


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 25, 2009)

Yesterday schlepped around paying bills, Christmas shopping, hauling recycling back to the depot, washed the jeep and then went and worked an 8 hour day. Was pretty darn tired at the end of the day, but am thankful I can do it!


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2009)

I cleaned out Harold's work shed. Dear dog, I had no idea he had so many useless things in there. I'm going to have to get myself together and do the carport now. I think he was a FAN of Hoarder's.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2009)

Walked around several big stores yesterday while catching some sales- count that as exercise myself


----------



## Risible (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, just got back from a grocery shopping expedition - a major triumph for me; I haven't gone shopping in years since home delivery became available. What prompted this trip was a gift card to a local grocery store chain, plus I was_ able_ to. Of course, I availed myself of the store's electric scooter, and my husband pushed a cart, but it was nevertheless a workout for me, and I feel - triumphant, at the moment.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 30, 2009)

Risible...congrats on your outing!


----------



## Sugar (Dec 1, 2009)

I did dishes w/o a break.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 2, 2009)

Been putting in twelve hour days here getting things ready for Christmas. Cleaning this house with all the renovation messes in preparation for the party I am hosting here next week. Been shopping for Christmas presents, baking for gifts and for the party and preparing casseroles for the event. Got all the doggie diamonds picked up in the yard and the patio swept before we got a bit of snow yesterday. I am pooped right out! But sh*t's gotta get done!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Been putting in twelve hour days here getting things ready for Christmas. Cleaning this house with all the renovation messes in preparation for the party I am hosting here next week. Been shopping for Christmas presents, baking for gifts and for the party and preparing casseroles for the event. Got all the *doggie diamonds* picked up in the yard and the patio swept before we got a bit of snow yesterday. I am *pooped* right out! But* sh*t's* gotta get done!




Ruffie,

Put the following post it note on or near your keyboard. Probably should lower use of dog doodo synonyms to no more than one or two per post.

Special restraint should be used in describing creation of Christmas casseroles and doggie doodo in the same paragraph.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However, cleaning up doggie poop is an excellent way to round out a fitness regime. Perhaps it could be expanded to an Olympic level event. Instead of doggie poo, the Olympians could clean up American buffalo droppings, or Water Buffalo doodo, with the final events being cleaning up Wild African Elephant dung or collecting all the scat from a pride of African Lions in the wild.

Perhaps an additional event could be collecting wild field mouse poo for 24 hours. (This may be the hardest event of all!.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oops! . . . . . . I think I violated my first rule about poo synonms per post. My bad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2009)

Took my girls to see the Gingerbread House Contest Winners on display at the Grove Park Inn last night. Walked/strolled around looking at the display and all the lovely decorations/trees throughout the hotel as well as up and down several flights of stairs.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to see the Gingerbread House Contest Winners on display at the Grove Park Inn last night. Walked/strolled around looking at the display and all the lovely decorations/trees throughout the hotel as well as up and down several flights of stairs.



How was it, GEF? My sisters and I are going tomorrow for the ornament exchange. I was hoping that they would still be in good shape. They've been up for a while now.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 3, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Ruffie,
> 
> Put the following post it note on or near your keyboard. Probably should lower use of dog doodo synonyms to no more than one or two per post.
> 
> ...



LOL you know you are tired and rambling when you don't notice that! THanks for the laugh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2009)

steely said:


> How was it, GEF? My sisters and I are going tomorrow for the ornament exchange. I was hoping that they would still be in good shape. They've been up for a while now.



Everything still looked good- hope you enjoy it. That place is always so lovely


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Everything still looked good- hope you enjoy it. That place is always so lovely



Thanks, I have never been there before. I know I should be ashamed. It's right there. I'm slack.


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2009)

GEF, that was not a stroll, that was a hike. Not small moves, big moves.  That place is fantastic, absolutely gorgeous. I really got some exercise up there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2009)

Won a dance contest tonight......after some Long Island Iced Teas. Yep, I danced my arse off and won a MP3 player....so yeah, I'm counting it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2009)

steely said:


> GEF, that was not a stroll, that was a hike. Not small moves, big moves.  That place is fantastic, absolutely gorgeous. I really got some exercise up there.


Hope you liked it- I love going there 

Walked around the big Kmart for a bit today.


----------



## steely (Dec 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hope you liked it- I love going there
> 
> Walked around the big Kmart for a bit today.



Oh Caroline, I loved it! That place is gorgeous. I love the firepits. I know I'm not right. It was beautiful, I'd like to go back in the spring. It was too cold and grey to enjoy the view.

Today I went down to the creek which is quite a hike and cleaned out the blockages from the flood a few days ago. It was cold, goodness cold. It felt good to get out it's been so yucky lately. I came back up the hill and didn't lose my breath. I couldn't do that last year.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 10, 2009)

I walked around the mall with my Mom. It was really nice to get out and see the decorations.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Won a dance contest tonight......after some Long Island Iced Teas. Yep, I danced my arse off and won a MP3 player....so yeah, I'm counting it



Wow - very impressive! I think people would give me prizes to get me to stop dancing, heh. Anyway, very cool and congrats!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2009)

steely said:


> Oh Caroline, I loved it! That place is gorgeous. I love the firepits. I know I'm not right. It was beautiful, I'd like to go back in the spring. It was too cold and grey to enjoy the view.
> 
> Today I went down to the creek which is quite a hike and cleaned out the blockages from the flood a few days ago. It was cold, goodness cold. It felt good to get out it's been so yucky lately. I came back up the hill and didn't lose my breath. I couldn't do that last year.



It feels good to realize the progress you have made, eh? :bow:



Frankie said:


> Wow - very impressive! I think people would give me prizes to get me to stop dancing, heh. Anyway, very cool and congrats!





Lol, thanks Frankie


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2009)

It does at that, Caroline. :happy:

Today, I lugged the tool box out that goes on the back of the truck. That thing is heavy. The main thing was cleaning out the barn to get to the toolbox. I am realizing the extent of Harold's pack rat tendencies. It's going to be the death of me. :doh:


----------



## GutsGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I work for a 98-year-old woman part-time. I mainly type for her on a computer, as she is nearly blind and cannot see anything on the screen, but I've been doing some housework for her as well, lately. Today I filed some things for her in her filing cabinets (more work than it seems at first glance when you have a lot of things to file, but I didn't have much today) and I vacuumed her downstairs bedroom/living room floor, her breakfast room's floor, her kitchen, and the hallway leading to her office. 

Tomorrow, I'm gonna rake leaves in my front yard and hopefully my backyard, as well...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 11, 2009)

Phew, I've done a ton of work today. Practically re-arranged our entire apartment and bedroom by myself (save for moving the table). It origionally started as a cleanup of my jewelry station, but I decided the rest needed to be taken care of as well. 

Tired as all heck, but got soooo much done.

Jewelry station Before (will post some After pics tomorrow when done.):


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2009)

Went to a casino with my new bf Friday night. Did much walking around that big place.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 20, 2009)

Got moms and our groceries about 350 dollars worth. Went to get some last minute gifts, stopped at the liquor store and then hauled it all in to moms and our places and put it away. Vacumned, swept, washed floors and shampooed upstairs hallway and stairs. Made supper and I was done.

Can hardly move today after the week I had of cooking for 160 people and wrapping gifts for them, baking goodies and set up and clean up for our Christmas party we had on Thursday at work. My back killing me today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2009)

Walked a short bit in the snow down to my mailbox last night.....was good to get out in the fresh, cold air after being cooped up all day.


----------



## steely (Dec 22, 2009)

I cleaned the snow off the van and the car in hopes of going somewhere. Man, that stuff looks light and weighs a ton. It was good to get out of the house if not the driveway.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 26, 2009)

Cooking,cleaning and doing laundry(up and down stairs) Then walked over to my moms a block and a half away and took her dinner, Christmas presents and care packages.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2010)

I played Just Dance on the Wii for about 10 minutes. I'm surprised I made it that long since I'm asthmatic and have had bronchitis for a few weeks...but it was fun :happy: and man did I work up a sweat lol


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2011)

Bumping this thread in case anybody would feel better posting here.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 6, 2011)

I bounced on my exercise ball while doing arm movements for about 20 minutes this morning and again for about 20 more minutes this evening. 

Tracy


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2011)

Worked out at a gym this morning for the first time EVER. Found a friendly gym in my town a while back and took advantage of a free session with one of their trainers. She happens to be an ex-marine that I could probably eat in about two bites, except she'd be tough  It was a good experience because she ignored the fat, didn't assume I was there to lose weight, and really listened to what I want to accomplish. Set me up with some nice stretchy resistance exercises that actually make me feel good.

FYI - I drove by the place at least a dozen times before ever going in -- had to confirm that at least some fat folks worked out there.


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 18, 2011)

after i sat in front of the computer under the ac and a fan all day... mowed part of my yard this evening after it cooled down a bit.. lol..it was over 100 degrees today.. and still 90 by the time the sun went down. have about an acre of land around my house and a push mower. so.. when its this hot out.. the whole yard doesnt get mowed in one evening. lol :happy:


----------

